# BUCKS MEET - *TONIGHT* - Curry night - Aston Clinton



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Something a little different for this month - Indian cuisine at the Shaad Restaurant in Aston Clinton

Following the sale of the Pineapple we're going to have a change for this month. I've heard some very good things about this place so we shouldn't be disappointed. Tuesday night is Banqueting night so plenty of nosh  It's Â£10.95 per head but I'm going to see if they'll do a group discount :wink: (not that likely apparently). Also has a decent sized car park.
EDIT - Spoke to the Manager last night and they no longer do the Baqueting nights - just normal menu. He offered a set meal but I declined as I think most would prefer a better choice. He also agreed to 10% discount for us too  

The address and a map are on the website but if you prefer Google maps (like me), click here: 132 London Road, Aston Clinton, Buckinghamshire HP22 5HS. The restaurant is on the corner of London Road and Lower Icknield Way, next to the mini roundabout. If you know the area of old, it used to be the Rising Sun pub.

So, all those interested - get yourself down (or up) there for 7:15 onwards - I've booked the table for 7:30pm (or should we go for 8 pm?)

Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we always make everyone very welcome - bring your girlfriend/wife/partner along too if you like.

Please post with your interest below: 

NaughTTy (& Mrs NaughTTy, maybe)
phodge & Mr phodge
thebears & Mrs bears
Elias
[email protected]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, count us in! Sounds like it's going to be good night.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Yeah, count us in! Sounds like it's going to be good night.


Prompt as usual Penny 

Added


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I promised to be there so I will be and i have already invited the essex crowd

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 677#934677

Elias


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I promised to be there so I will be and i have already invited the essex crowd
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 677#934677
> 
> Elias


Excellent news Elias - hope the location is OK for you. Should only take about 15-20 minutes from the M25 

I'll nip onto the Essex thread and see if anyone fancies joining us :wink:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I love curry but curry doesn't love me so I'm afraid I won't make this one. have a good evening and see you at the next non-curry meet.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> I love curry but curry doesn't love me so I'm afraid I won't make this one. have a good evening and see you at the next non-curry meet.


Oh sorry Neal - that's a real shame as it's supposed to be superb here 

I doubt it will be a regular thing - just trying something different until we find a new regular venue.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > I love curry but curry doesn't love me so I'm afraid I won't make this one. have a good evening and see you at the next non-curry meet.
> ...


They do steak and chips!!

Count me and Mrs Bear's......I must remember to tell her :wink:

If you want a banquet night there is the great service at the spice cottage on a Tuesday. Remember the one before the poker game :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Phibes said:
> ...


Ooh let's - We could try to leave without paying :lol: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Not many for curry then! Come on guys & girls this is really a nice place to eat!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Not many for curry then! Come on guys & girls this is really a nice place to eat!


Ditto - where is everybody this month? :?

Come on - you know you want to


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Had a chat with Ed from APS today and he's going to join us 

He'll have a chat with the rest of the staff to see if any of them would like to come along too.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Had a chat with Ed from APS today and he's going to join us
> 
> He'll have a chat with the rest of the staff to see if any of them would like to come along too.


Just need a few more TT's then and we can make a CC Fitting in the car park! :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Had a chat with Ed from APS today and he's going to join us
> 
> He'll have a chat with the rest of the staff to see if any of them would like to come along too.


Excellent!! It'll be good to meet them all in a slightly more informal setting...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent i have just emailed him about major mods and service next month, so poor man will get my list of mods in person. I will buy him a beer....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm in Nottingham I'm afraid - maybe I'll get a beer with Nem


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> I'm in Nottingham I'm afraid - maybe I'll get a beer with Nem


Not Leeds or Manchester then!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Excellent i have just emailed him about major mods and service next month, so poor man will get my list of mods in person. I will buy him a beer....


He did mention he was just about to finish a MONSTER email to you!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh dear i should expect a monster bill then.......


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I wont be coming to this one as i'll be on the plane to miami but i do feel like although this is a 'Bucks' meet, by having it so far out in Aston Clinton you are discouraging the usual London/Hertfordshire/Essex people to make the journey.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sorry Paul Im stuck at Jag in Halewood for the next few days :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> sorry Paul Im stuck at Jag in Halewood for the next few days :?


 

See you soon matey


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I wont be coming to this one as i'll be on the plane to miami but i do feel like although this is a 'Bucks' meet, by having it so far out in Aston Clinton you are discouraging the usual London/Hertfordshire/Essex people to make the journey.


Hope you have a good time Adam 

I do take you point but, unfortunately, I can't please everybody all the time. My 'official' area covers all the way up to Northampton and across to Oxfordshire so there's always going to be somebody missing out :?

It's not like it's a long way from London and Herts to be honest - less than an hour from Central London on a good day, only 15 minutes to Hertfordshire and 35 to Barnet. You should see the Kneesworth meet - Norman, the rep, drives 2 hours to get there!! My journey up there is 1.5 hours, people come up from Essex, Bedfordshire, Norfolk, Bucks, etc. It all depends how much you want to be at a meet I suppose. :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well in that case maybe your 'official' area should be split so people arent missing out. Is it a case of not enough reps? You are 1 man, how can they split you up over 3/4 vast counties?

Of course if that is your area you do need to be based somewhere in the middle! But, on the other hand, you know who your regulars are... why not try and work in with them? Amersham seemed to be perfect? no? I cant believe the pineapple was the only pub that would take us?!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> well in that case maybe your 'official' area should be split so people arent missing out. Is it a case of not enough reps? You are 1 man, how can they split you up over 3/4 vast counties?
> 
> Of course if that is your area you do need to be based somewhere in the middle! But, on the other hand, you know who your regulars are... why not try and work in with them? Amersham seemed to be perfect? no? I cant believe the pineapple was the only pub that would take us?!


Personally I think if there are too many reps, meets can get diluted and end up with only small numbers. I have chatted with a lot of the regulars and the general consensus was that the location for tomorrow's meet (which is a one off at the moment by the way) should be fine for most. Unfortunately, most of these long-time regulars are busy this week so can't make it - otherwise we would be looking at closer to 14 people (none of whom complained about the location :wink: )

Whenever I've gone to meets, the drive there is part of the fun so I've never really worried too much about exact location.

There may well be several pubs in the Amersham area that would be suitable, but as I don't live there I don't know the area that well. With limited spare time and family commitments I don't have the luxury of checking out every pub in the area so I go with what I do know and some local knowledge from friends who do live there. As I've said to you before, there are several criteria that need to be filled for the perfect location so all this combined it's not an easy task to find somewhere.

P.S. Have you joined the TTOC yet? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing everyone tonight - hope you can all still make it 

Any last minute entries fancy coming along? Plenty of space for a few more


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So, just how funky* was* the funky pie??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Penny chew anyone?

Great meet, nice location, nice folks - nice on Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> So, just how funky* was* the funky pie??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


We shall never know 

Unless we go back again sometime [smiley=idea.gif] (I'll let my wallet recover a bit first though :roll: )

Really good to see everyone last night - what a great meet - haven't laughed so much in ages :lol:

Penny - got any sweeties?!!!!!

Thanks to everyone for coming


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice curry and very nice people and my english has improved with a new phrase, what else would you want from a TT meet? Ah yes there were a few TTs and an RS4 parked outside......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Very nice curry and very nice people and my english has improved with a new phrase, what else would you want from a TT meet? Ah yes there were a few TTs and an RS4 parked outside......


Ah yes - nearly forgot about them :roll: :lol:

Glad your drive all the way out to Aston Clinton was nice and easy


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes the drive was very easy and especially the low flying on the way back. No turbulance whatsoever.........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I really enjoyed it. Great meet, great place and great people. Would defo go back, if we were invited!

And the wine was nice too... :wink:

And no, I don't have any sweeties....cheeky!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

clived said:


> Penny chew anyone?
> 
> Great meet, nice location, nice folks - nice on Paul











:lol: :lol: :lol:

Great meet Paul, sorry was a little late but the 80mile drive was worth it. You couldn't get a better location for someone in a hurry. Always good to catch up at the Bucks meets, great people and a nice Curry for a change as well.

I think some people need to realise the purpose of these meets, if it was 2.2 miles from my door then i wouldn't complain :lol: but the fun is in getting to the meet and a chance to have a drive outside of rush hour :wink:

Cant wait for the next, are we going to Buckingham :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Penny chew anyone?
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it mate - now there's an idea [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sounds like you had fun - Nottingham wasn't, I went for a walk to check out some old haunts and there were loads of Police and cordoned off areas because someone had just been stabbed, went into a pub for a pint, some guy walks in and asks to use the loo and the Manager said no, customers only - so the guy picks up a chair and throws it at him :evil:

I went back to the safety of my Hotel room pretty quick and watched the footie.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Sounds like you had fun - Nottingham wasn't, I went for a walk to check out some old haunts and there were loads of Police and cordoned off areas because someone had just been stabbed, went into a pub for a pint, some guy walks in and asks to use the loo and the Manager said no, customers only - so the guy picks up a chair and throws it at him :evil:
> 
> I went back to the safety of my Hotel room pretty quick and watched the footie.


Blimey Rob, that's awful 

I went there a few years ago on a stag weekend and there was definitely a tension in the air. Nothing tenable, just didn't feel a safe place. Glad you didn't get caught up in it


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you had fun - Nottingham wasn't, I went for a walk to check out some old haunts and there were loads of Police and cordoned off areas because someone had just been stabbed, went into a pub for a pint, some guy walks in and asks to use the loo and the Manager said no, customers only - so the guy picks up a chair and throws it at him :evil:
> ...


I'm from Notts and still have family there. Never seen any trouble in all my years of going out.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


You haven't been going to the right places!!


----------

